# How much for 05 500?



## vp_brute (Jan 28, 2010)

Soo, thinkin bout sellin my ac 500. I could use some cash and don`t really need two bikes. Only problem is i have no clue what to ask for it. The bikes in pretty good shape, all mods r in sig. only prob with bike is the clutch slips, But only in a extreme bind (like pushing against a tree).
I`m thinkin around 2,500. what u guys think i could get for it? 
here`s a couple pics of it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i would start at 3000. looks like a nice bike to me.


----------



## vp_brute (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks man, i`ll prob put it in the paper here. guess i`ll try mimb classifed too.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I'd say 3,000 to 2,500.


----------

